# NOOKIE RIverMonster PFD!



## Experience Bliss-Stick (Nov 8, 2007)

Heard the "buzz" yet?

In stock, no waiting on production and is shipping!

Lots of great practical features.

NOOKIE RiverMonster PFD!


----------

